# Discontinued...sorry



## Dana (Feb 27, 2021)

Hans Christian Andersen said: “Where words fail, music speaks.”

Just as my body needs food to survive … my spirit needs music to soar. Although I love almost all genres of music, nothing stirs my soul more than the creative genius of the classical composers, both past and present. I grew up in a musical family and can’t remember a time when music did not play a significant role in our lives.

In this thread, I’ll present some of the pieces that inspire me, uplift me spiritually and stimulate my senses. So.. if you enjoy the classics..if you love opera as I do, sink into your favourite armchair, relax, close your eyes and let the magic permeate your being .. comment if the mood takes you, but please, no pictures, thank you my friends


----------



## Dana (Feb 27, 2021)

One of my favourite choral compositions is a piece called Gaelic Blessings created by English composer John _Rutter_ in 1978. Whenever, I feel slightly troubled, this piece of music has the power to reach the very depths of my psyche. Here it is sung by the talented Welsh mezzo-soprano Katherine Jenkins.






Katherine performs in the ruins of Rievaulx Abbey. The Abbey was founded in 1132 and was the first Cistercian Abbey to be established in the north of England. It quickly became one of the most powerful and spiritually renowned centres of monasticism in Britain, housing a 650-strong community at its peak in the 1160s under its most famous abbot, Aelred.

Rievaulx Abbey was shut down on 3 December 1738, as part of the Suppression of the Monasteries that took place under Henry VIII in 1536-40, but the spectacular abbey ruins became a popular subject for Romantic artists in the 18th and 19th centuries.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2021)

This is one of my favorite classical pieces. I had to play it as part of my classical training (piano), but alas my reading was not great which hindered optimal performance. This is a beautiful rendition.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 27, 2021)

This is another favorite.


----------



## Dana (Feb 27, 2021)

Finished what I set out to do today, and now I celebrate with my Mother's favourite waltz. She is no longer with me, but I miss her still each day:


----------



## Dana (Feb 28, 2021)

Posting my Mother's favourite piece of music yesterday made me feel so sad, that I have decided to discontinue this thread. I guess public diaries are not for me.

Since I have no idea how to  discontinue a thread on this forum, I will leave it up to Admin.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)

So sorry @Dana . Maybe after a while you'll feel better and continue with another part of your life.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 3, 2021)

Dana  ,,look over the other  threads posted  under various titles.
Maybe one will fit   better.


----------



## Dana (Mar 3, 2021)

The person I adored most in the world was my mother. Last week it was her birthday and I felt very emotional. I have no desire to rekindle this thread at the present time. Perhaps much later down the track.


----------



## Sliverfox (Mar 3, 2021)

My mother  died at 58,,talk about heart break,, I was only 36 .

She has missed seeing her grandsons  grow up.
And  yes,, I miss  her

Take all the time you need, Dana.


----------



## Dana (Mar 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> So sorry @Dana . Maybe after a while you'll feel better and continue with another part of your life.


Thank you RadishRose


----------



## Dana (Mar 3, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> My mother  died at 58,,talk about heart break,, I was only 36 .
> 
> She has missed seeing her grandsons  grow up.
> And  yes,, I miss  her
> ...



 thank you Sliverfox


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 4, 2021)

Dana said:


> The person I adored most in the world was my mother. Last week it was her birthday and I felt very emotional. I have no desire to rekindle this thread at the present time. Perhaps much later down the track.


I'm so sorry for your loss.  You're a good lady.  If you need to talk about it, I'm here.


----------



## Dana (Mar 4, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  You're a good lady.  If you need to talk about it, I'm here.


_You are a sweet and caring person Phoenix. It was not a recent event and I thank you for your kind words_


----------



## Dana (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 4, 2021)

Hugs Dana.


----------



## Dana (Mar 5, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Hugs Dana.


_Received with love Shalima_r


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 5, 2021)

Dana said:


> _You are a sweet and caring person Phoenix. It was not a recent event and I thank you for your kind words_


Thank you.  I remember when my 85-year-old grand aunt whose mother had been gone for probably 30 years said, "What is life without your mother?"  Aunt Lottie was one of the wisest most well-adjusted people I've ever known.  Her mother was my great grandmother, a woman who was a midwife and went on horseback to deliver babies, back when.  When I asked Aunt Lottie how she dealt with all her losses, she said, "Mostly I'm fine with it.  But sometimes they gang up on me."  I understand her statement more and more as I lose more and more people who are dear to me.


----------



## Dana (Mar 5, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> Thank you.  I remember when my 85-year-old grand aunt whose mother had been gone for probably 30 years said, "What is life without your mother?"  Aunt Lottie was one of the wisest most well-adjusted people I've ever known.  Her mother was my great grandmother, a woman who was a midwife and went on horseback to deliver babies, back when.  When I asked Aunt Lottie how she dealt with all her losses, she said, "Mostly I'm fine with it.  But sometimes they gang up on me."  I understand her statement more and more as I lose more and more people who are dear to me.



_Thank you for sharing your story Phoenix. Yes, I relate to your Aunt Lottie, memories do suddenly "gang up"on one, even happy ones_


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2021)

Life is sometime hard to understand. I often turn to music when circumstance is
not to my liking or I ponder lose. I hope you come to a place where things are better.


----------



## Dana (Mar 28, 2021)

drifter said:


> Life is sometime hard to understand. I often turn to music when circumstance is
> not to my liking or I ponder lose. I hope you come to a place where things are better.



_Thank you for your concern drifter. If you read the thread,, you will understand why I discontinued it. My Mother's birthday fell within that week and I missed her terribly. I will always miss her and my Father...thank you for your kind tho_ughts


----------

